# Mini Cooper S and Cooper S Works



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wife put a spanner in the works (no pun intended) today. She suggested that if I get rid of the Merc I should spend around Â£15k on a new car (not the Â£20k I had in mind) and get a "fun car" as we already have a big enough family car in the RAV4.

Test drove a Cooper S and Cooper S Works and it took me right back to my youth and my very first car, a South African Homologation Special, Mini GTS. Dealer has a March 03 plate Cooper S Works with 18k on the clock for Â£16k on the forecourt. Already got him to agree to Â£15.5k, but he has said that if I came in with cash, he'd go lower.

Ooooh tempted! Now just to sort out the Merc issues!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Go for it Brett!!  I think the Mini is a cracking car. I almost went for one myself when I got rid of the TT (in the end, that smooth straight six in the BMW swung it!  )

Being made by BMW, it's also a quality piece of kit.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Just bought my employee one (Cooper S) very nice, but it's a girls car!

he loves it but, i still have to take the pi$$

:-* :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Just bought my employee one (Cooper S) very nice, but it's a girls car!
> 
> he loves it but, i still have to take the pi$$
> 
> :-* :wink:


Have you driven it hard? Think it would give the TT a run for it's money. In Works spec it is even quicker. Anyway, I don't mind a hairdresser telling me I'm a girl...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sell the Rav not the Merc.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

BreTT said:


> have you driven it hard? Think it would give the TT a run for it's money. In Works spec it is even quicker. Anyway, I don't mind a hairdresser telling me I'm a girl...


touche 

No it doesn't give the TT a run for it's money. :twisted:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > have you driven it hard? Think it would give the TT a run for it's money. In Works spec it is even quicker. Anyway, I don't mind a hairdresser telling me I'm a girl...
> ...


Bet it does on the twisties - I had a 225 TT that didn't feel anywhere near as quick. Granted things will be different in the wet...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Sell the Rav not the Merc.


Merc is fekked http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=41659

RAV just goes on and on and on trouble free.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

The works is really nice with the extra bits and bobs you get not to mention the increased power, if you have the choice it would have to be that one IMO


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> The works is really nice with the extra bits and bobs you get not to mention the increased power, if you have the choice it would have to be that one IMO


My view is that it is Works or some other marque...Cooper S will not be acceptable having driven the Works!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Sell the Rav not the Merc.
> ...


Only just read this.

Shame that the Merc is a lemon as it is a wonderful car.

I hope you can get something arranged from MB soon.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Just bought my employee one (Cooper S)...


Can I have a job?!


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Being made by BMW, it's also a quality piece of kit.


Not quite true, check out the Faults and Fixes forum on www.mini2.com

I had a 51 plate Cooper that was very poor quality.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Being made by BMW, it's also a quality piece of kit.
> ...


The latest JD Powers survey suggests that these early quality issues have been resolved. Can't be any worse that what I have now. :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Just think B - a car that you will look the right size in!

Fantastic

:-*


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I would go for it!! I have a cooper and love it! Very high quality build and great car. Handling is outstanding...

http://public.fotki.com/mikeytt/my_mini/

Shame about the service from BMW... :?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Being made by BMW, it's also a quality piece of kit.
> ...


Err........the TT is supposedly a 'quality' car and costs thousands more than any Mini. I bet the Mini has a damn sight less so called 'faults' than the TT.

Not wishing to knock the TT, which was my previous car, but having experienced the so called TT quality first hand, and now having had my first BMW for just over 18 months, it's clear to me which is of the better 'quality' :wink:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Err........the TT is supposedly a 'quality' car and costs thousands more than any Mini. I bet the Mini has a damn sight less so called 'faults' than the TT.
> 
> Not wishing to knock the TT, which was my previous car, but having experienced the so called TT quality first hand, and now having had my first BMW for just over 18 months, it's clear to me which is of the better 'quality' :wink:


Like I said, check out www.mini2.com the Faults and Fixes forum and see just what a quality product the MINI is.

Just because the car is manufactured by BMW, it doesn`t mean it has the same build integrity as a 3 or 5 series.

I`m not so naive that I expect every car to be perfect but the MINI had (and still has) problems.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> Like I said, check out www.mini2.com the Faults and Fixes forum and see just what a quality product the MINI is.
> 
> Just because the car is manufactured by BMW, it doesn`t mean it has the same build integrity as a 3 or 5 series.
> 
> I`m not so naive that I expect every car to be perfect but the MINI had (and still has) problems.


Checked it out - interesting but no worse than I've experienced with my S-Class. Putting it in context, the S-Class was Â£70k new and is a bag of electrical and mechanical problems!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Just think B - a car that you will look the right size in!
> 
> Fantastic
> 
> :-*


...and I bet you look great in your caravan.... :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> I would go for it!! I have a cooper and love it! Very high quality build and great car. Handling is outstanding...
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/mikeytt/my_mini/
> 
> Shame about the service from BMW... :?


Very nice - Union Jack not my style but I hear I can get a Saltire instead....  By the way, is that a factory order option or can it be done by your dealer?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

The roof option was done at the dealer. They have all sorts of options for you. If you can't find one you like, check out the other retailers as they can put your own design on your roof.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> The roof option was done at the dealer. They have all sorts of options for you. If you can't find one you like, check out the other retailers as they can put your own design on your roof.


Thanks - being doing a little research. Seems dealer wants more money than John Cooper for a Works conversion, including the donor car! Now I know that I would need to travel to the south of England and drive all the way home to Scotland, but with a potential cost saving of almost Â£1,000 it is worth considering. Especially as the car is better specified as well!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not like a Scot to try and save money...

:wink:

I say go for it. I've always loved the second generation Mini and it is a hell of a 'fun' car to drive. Cramped as hell in the back, but at least you can (just about) squeeze adults into it.

The only thing I can think of that I know from all the reviews I've read is that the huge alloys really really spoil the ride. Don't know if the car you're looking at has them or you're thinking of getting them, but by all accounts, don't.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Its not the alloys that spoil the ride, it's the run flat tyres... a waste of money in my opinion and would get them changed asap and carry a repair kit instead.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Kell said:


> Not like a Scot to try and save money...
> 
> :wink:
> 
> ...


Thankfully I won't need to travel in the back. We'll use the family car for any trips like that. The cars I've been considering have the Chili pack so no worse than 17" wheels. Drove both last week, and the 16" wheels definitely gave a better ride...

Don't like where the speedo is though. Means either getting sat nav or chrono pack to have it mounted on the steering column. Alternatively, the 05 models apparently have a digital readout on the steering column mounted rev counter...


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

The 04 models have a digital reading on the speedo too!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> The 04 models have a digital reading on the speedo too!


So - sounds like I need a 04/05 model with a new set of non-run flat tyres. Any "must have" options when selling on i.e. make sure they have them when buying? The local dealer is trying to convince me that Chili pack is unnecessary but Edinburgh dealer is telling me that it is "must have".

Have been offered a 03/03 with 18k on the clock, JCW kit, chili pack, tlc, hi-fi upgrade, full leather for Â£15,995. Have already negotiated Â£500 off that but reckon he'd go at least another Â£500 on that. Thoughts?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'd say the Chilli pack is a must too!!

My mini cost Â£11,500 when new, but with all the extras we ended up paying Â£19,500!! 

Heated seats, PDC, ASC the lot!  And the reason I didn't get a Cooper S is because its the Girlfriends... and she's a nutter!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Currently under consideration...

2005/54 Mini Cooper S Works (210bhp) Black eye purple/white roof & mirror caps, white bonnet stripes with JC signitures, black leather/cloth sport seats, Chili pack, panoramic sunroof, multi function steering wheel, heated mirror/washer jets, chrono pack, single cd player, radio boost, Harmon Kardon hifi, head airbags, darkened glass, Works kick plates, TLC. 1 owner. 3500 miles.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Lorna and I were past BMW last night..... we could go for his and hers Minis  ..... S works does look good FOR A MINI...


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

BreTT said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Mini does "feel" quick but thats just an illusion in reality it isn`t. Nowt special in the real world , if the mini was to give the 225TT a run for its money the TT would have to be driven by either Stevie Wonder or a Polish fetishist of some kind. My cousin is the sales manageress in a mini franchise and problems are quite common , the major one it seems is getting the bits for them. If they breakdown the wait for spares can be lengthy. I have thrashed a works cooper around the fell roads and was left totally underwhelmed and unimpressed. You would get tired of it quickly Brett.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

CapTT said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


That's not a good sign. I tired of my TT within six months!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Lorna and I were past BMW last night..... we could go for his and hers Minis  ..... S works does look good FOR A MINI...


Don't forget, you were the one that was going to buy a Z3! Apparently, they are doing new Z4's for Â£350 deposit and Â£350 a month, according to one of my ex-colleagues.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Lorna and I were past BMW last night..... we could go for his and hers Minis  ..... S works does look good FOR A MINI...
> ...


Z3 - so glad I did not..... !!! Z4 is still attractive but I am not that happy with the interior. Â£350 & Â£350 pm is not bad as long as it was for a highly spec'd one.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


AH! You've seen through the marketing ploy...get them into the dealership then upsell them...you're too good! :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Brett

If it were my money, i would pop over to VW and gt myself a Lupo GTi. My ex girlfreind had one and they are an absolute HOOT to drive! When Rob first got his R32, we all went on a drive and the Loop held its own quite well through the windy roads etc

It got to the point where i would prefer to take the Lupo than my old TT!

125bhp, bags of handling, sharp looks, solid build, and well specced. If you aren't too fussed about buying used, you can pick up a fully loaded one for about Â£10k

A lot of them are either silver red or black, but in 2003 they added an anthracite grey and a dark blue, both wich are gorgeous!

Superb VFM IMO!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Brett
> 
> If it were my money, i would pop over to VW and gt myself a Lupo GTi. My ex girlfreind had one and they are an absolute HOOT to drive! When Rob first got his R32, we all went on a drive and the Loop held its own quite well through the windy roads etc
> 
> ...


Thanks Kev - probably wouldn't go for a Lupo as there is just something missing for me. Have considered the Golf though and the missus is cool with that. She'd prefer a mini though - even though her last three cars before the RAV were Golfs.

It's a minefield out there! Too much choice :?


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

I am not too keen on the new mini - every person ive seen driving them(the guys anyway) is a protentious prick - they look over thinking they are cool and that their car is a magnet for woman - as if!I just give them the "in your dreams"look, and watch their ego deflate :lol: very funny!And they are sooo common!and sound like hairdryers! Dont get one!!!!!theres so much nicer cars you can get!!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BreTT said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > The 04 models have a digital reading on the speedo too!
> ...


Brett, IMO the issue with the Chilli pack is just marketing nonsense. There are items within the Chilli pack that are not essential and IMO are a waste of money.

IMHO, a 'must have' option is Air Conditioning. (I'm sure I've also read this somewhere in The Daily Telegraph Motoring site) Personally, I wouldn't buy a Mini (or any car) without it. And if I was looking for a used Mini, I would certainly be looking to see if it had Air Con. before I go looking for the Chilli pack. Just my thoughts.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

streetka1234 said:


> I am not too keen on the new mini - every person ive seen driving them(the guys anyway) is a protentious prick - they look over thinking they are cool and that their car is a magnet for woman - as if!I just give them the "in your dreams"look, and watch their ego deflate :lol: very funny!And they are sooo common!and sound like hairdryers! Dont get one!!!!!theres so much nicer cars you can get!!


This is sooo funny. Lol! Thanks. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> IMHO, a 'must have' option is Air Conditioning. (I'm sure I've also read this somewhere in The Daily Telegraph Motoring site) Personally, I wouldn't buy a Mini (or any car) without it.


Amen to that! Someone else has thrown another curve ball...get an older two seater drop top aka MR2, MX5 etc and a Focus/Astra/Vectra type thingy for work....Aaaaargh! Too many choices!


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

BreTT said:


> streetka1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not too keen on the new mini - every person ive seen driving them(the guys anyway) is a protentious prick - they look over thinking they are cool and that their car is a magnet for woman - as if!I just give them the "in your dreams"look, and watch their ego deflate :lol: very funny!And they are sooo common!and sound like hairdryers! Dont get one!!!!!theres so much nicer cars you can get!!
> ...


Buts its true. Dont become one of those  ! Oh and you must have to buy a private reg 2, cos all the ones i see have one :lol: . to think If they skipped the private reg, they could have bought a decent car....oh well :lol:

They do make a stupid noise like a hairdryer though, nothing "manly" about that!


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

The ppl i know that have minis (thogh they are my friends) are a bit like sheep, just follow the crowd. Im sure half of them dont even like them, but just have one bcos everyone else has one :roll:

And they are SOOOOO common, every 2nd car u see is a mini

I dont think it would be good for kids either, they arnt that big!

Go for the A4 convertible i say! :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

streetka1234 said:


> Buts its true. Dont become one of those  ! Oh and you must have to buy a private reg 2, cos all the ones i see have one :lol: . to think If they skipped the private reg, they could have bought a decent car....oh well :lol:
> 
> They do make a stupid noise like a hairdryer though, nothing "manly" about that!


Well, got a private reg on the Merc so will just transfer that. As for A4 Conv, don't want to spend that kind of money this time round...nice car though.


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

I know what u mean, i really want a private reg, but funds will not allow at the moment!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

streetka1234 said:


> I know what u mean, i really want a private reg, but funds will not allow at the moment!


Patience young lady, good things come to those that wait. Not that a private reg is necessarily a good thing, but you know what I mean.


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Im trying to get my fiancee to buy me one when he gets his full time job in a few weeks, although for the 1st two years as a trainee lawyer, the money is sh**. But ill keep annoying him anyway, as i am annoying him to get a TT!Hehe :wink:


----------



## Grings (Apr 5, 2005)

Having just moved to the TT from 2 years of mini ownership (18 months with a cooper S and 6 months with a one diesel) I think it's fair to say I can comment honestly about them!!

Thet were badly put together when they first came out, but it has got a lot better. My last mini (and 04 reg) was pretty good. Went back to the dealer for a failed aircon unit and a squeeling drive belt.

On the other hand the Cooper S (03 reg) went back about 10 times in the 18 months I had it - all sorts, but mainly little niggles.

In terms of drivability, yes the TTR is faster, but not that much in the real world, and I hate to say it but the cooper s handles better than the TTR, in all but the most extreme situations. Having said that I had to replace all my fillings with the S as the ride was rock solid (replacing the RF's helped).

Just be careful on pricing as it's very very easy to upspec and find yourself spending Â£5k on top of list on options.

Plus there are now way too many mini's on the road (some would say the same about TT's).

Oh and MINI2 is a great forum :wink:


----------

